# please recommend dermatologist



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello everyone.
Im getting a lot of pimples. Its all over my forehead. I do not know whether its hormone, food , stress or the weather! I never had this in my life. I went to a dermatologist in Belhoul European Hospital, the doctor prescribed me cream and medicines. My husband didn’t want me to take the medicines as it means we shouldn’t have a baby for 8 months. Could anyone please recommend another dermatologist? Thank you!


----------

